# Favorite turkey cooking methods and recipes?



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's hear how you do it!

Last year I followed an old recipe and clothed the turkey in an old undershirt and soaked it in red wine, seasoning, and butter. Had to baste every half hour or so but it was awesome for an oven turkey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

hot and fast smoked turkey. Good smoked flavor, crispy skin.

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/chicken_turkey_duck/ultimate_smoked_turkey.html

I have the big easy propane oil less fryer that I've used occasionally. Debating on smoking the turkey heavily for 30-45min then dropping in oil less fryer.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

The best method is Grand-Ma:notworthy:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Be safe out there if using a deep fryer!!
http://mediad.publicbroadcasting.net/p/wabe/files/201311/turkey-tip.jpg


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

wild turkey? - fried

Butterball turkey? - fried


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Boneless Turkey Stuffed with Shrimp or Crawfish Etouffe as found here:


http://www.cajunspecialtymeats.com/...d-turkeys/shrimp-etouffee-stuffed-turkey.html

Simple and everyone loves it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Deep fried and injected with creole butter. Grease temperature between 300 to 325


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Just in oven like grand-ma!
Turkey is supposed to taste like turkey. Fruit salad like fruit salad. Turkey is not supposed to taste like fruit salad. PSOG On the bird and bake!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

There is another way besides fried???


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Injected with butter and Tony's, then fried at 325 for 3-3.5minutes per pound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaster said:


> There is another way besides fried???


Used to be...then I discovered fire & oil!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

On the BGE.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/madmaxturkey.htm


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm getting hungry...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

